# Linux 2.6.0-test1 Erfahrung (+NVIDIA patch)

## Sandlord

Hallo !

Es ist wieder soweit ! Linus geht mit dem Entwicklerkernel endlich in die "freeze" Phase in der (hoffentlich diesmal) nur noch Bugfixes  erlaubt sind.

Nachdem ich auf HOLARSE [1] von der NVIDIA-Kerneltreiber Portierung auf den Entwickler-Kernel gelesen habe, hat mich nichts mehr von dem Versuch, den Kernel 2.6-test1 auzuprobieren, abgehalten.

Nach dem runterladen der Quellen muss man auf jeden Fall die neuen sys-apps/modile-init-tools installieren da sich der Moduleformat (jetzt mit der .ko Dateiendung) geändert hat.

Nach dem entpacken in /usr/src folgt der klassische make menuconfig Aufruf, der schon eine ganz neue Kompilerausgabe zeigt. Das neue Buildsystem allein ist schon sehr angenehm. Die Bildsschirmausgaben beschränken sich nun auf das wesentliche und ein simples "make" führt automatisch alle Schritte bis auf ein "make install" durch.  Ein "make dep" ist überhaupt nicht mehr nötig.

Außer dem neuem Kbuild System sind natürlich weiter features geändert bzw erweitert worden.

Zuerst die (imho erwähnenswerten )  entfernten Features:

a) khttp ist entfernt worden da es anscheinend zu selten benutzt und nicht mehr wirklich betreut wurde.

b) LVM1 wurde zugunsten der neuen Devicemaps entfernt.

Nun die neuen Dinge:

a) make xconfig beruht nun auf den QT librarie und make gconfig, wer würde es anders erwarten , auf der GTK lib.

b) Geschwindigkeit von IO wurden enorm gesteigert !

c) ACL's auf ext3 und SMB. ACL ist eine neues berechtigungssystem für Dateien.  Vile flexibler als das alte owner/group system.

d) O(1) Scheduler, Kernel Preemption, ACPI und CO wie aus der 2.4.21-ck serie.

e) Thread's sollen nun schneller sein.

f) NFORCE 2 Chipsatz nun Out-Of The BOX (AGP und IDE)

g) IDE Subsystem nach heftiger außeinandersetzung komplett neu überarbeitet.

h) neue version der video4linux Schnittstelle

i) Neue Filesysteme: NTFS(rewrite),JFS, XFS

j) Der neue DeviceMapper (LVM2) - Rückwärtskompatible auf lvm1

k) ipsec

und vieles mehr ...  ! Diese Liste sind alle Punkte die mich hauptsächlich interessiert haben. 

Für alle die mehr Wissen wollen empfehle ich die Lektüre folgender Seiten:

htp://www.kniggit.net/wwol26.html

http://lwn.net/Articles/39901/

Bei mir läuft der Kenel mit X-Free GLX einwandfrei und meines erachtens ein wenig schneller als der 2.4er.

viel Spaß,

Sandlord

[1]http://www.holarse.net

----------

## Beforegod

Hatte den 2.6-test1 auch schon probiert. Meine Erfahrung war das er um einiges Schneller war als der 2.4, vor allem im Bootvorgang und auch bei hohen Dateibewegungen auf der Platte (neuer IDE Code sei dank).

Leider habe ich es nicht geschafft meine ATI Radeon mit dem neuem Kernel zum laufen zu bringen, auch nicht mit den neuen ati-treibern (mit 2.6 patch).

Mal sehen, evt. tut sich ja nochmal was in der Richtung.

----------

## pYrania

leider kam ich bisher nicht so weit, den kernel zu testen, da der compilier vorgang jedesmal durch nen kernel panic abbricht.

imho ziemlich seltsam.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich habe zur Zeit den 2.6-test1 Kernel als Standart Kernel eingerichtet und er funktioniert super. Ich habe damit überhaupt keine Probleme, wenn man mal von dem bekannten svgalibs Problem absieht, das man ja leicht (USE="-svga") umgehen kann!

Eine weitere Kleinigkeit ist, dass ALSA jetzt im Kernel ist und ich deshalb keine Lautstärken beim Start laden kann und deshalb diese bei jedem Boot neu einstellen muss.

Aber Nvidia funzt super!

Du schreibst da oben, dass NTFS nun auch rewrite fähig ist, ...

... also im test1 ist das immer noch als "DANGEROUS" eingestuft (also nicht empfehlenswert),

Niko

----------

## Beforegod

@Niko_k :

Das mit alsa geht ganz einfach :

Einfach in der /etc/conf.d/local.start folgende Zeile einfügen

```

alsactl restore

```

Und schon ist die Sache erledigt

----------

## Boba

schau da mal rein, 3. post...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=68647

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

erstmal ein großes "Danke"!

Ich habe auch den Link verfolgt, denke aber, dass ein

```
ebegin "Restore ALSA Settings"

  alsactl restore

eend $?
```

 in "/etc/conf.d/local.start" und ein 

```
ebegin "Save ALSA Settings"

  alsactl store

eend $?
```

 in "/etc/conf.d/local.stop" völlig ausreichend sind!

Nochmals Danke,

Niko

----------

## Sandlord

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Aber Nvidia funzt super!
> 
> Du schreibst da oben, dass NTFS nun auch rewrite fähig ist, ...
> ...

 

Nein, ich meinte das der NTFS treiber komplett neu geschrieben worden ist (rewrite) und nun sehr viel sauberer implementiert ist als der in der 2.4er reihe. Der Write support ist bisher noch nicht angefangen worden:

http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/status.html#ntfsdriver

Gruss,

Sandlord

----------

## beejay

Ich hatte 2.6test auch etwa eine Woche im Einsatz und kann die positiven Erfahrungen nur bestätigen. ALSA ist nun fest integriert, was ich persönlich als äußerst sinnvoll ansehe obwohl ich den emu10k1 (externer Treiber; nicht ALSA, nicht Kernel-OSS) benutze, da ich Probleme mit ALSA hatte.

Was mir wirklich positiv auffiel ist die Tatsache, dass die Struktur der Konfigurationsmenüs endlich einmal überarbeitet wurde und so nun wesentlich übersichtlicher ist (imho wäre das schon bei den 2.4er-Kerneln notwendig gewesen).

Ich musste leider wieder zu meinem 2.4.20-xfs-r3 zurückkehren, da es gewisse Meldungen gab, die von Corruption-Problemen mit XFS berichteten und ich das Risiko eines eventuellen Datenverlustes nicht eingehen möchte.

----------

## Pietschy

Mhhh ich habe den Kernel auch probiert, wegen A7n8x Board.

Lief problemlos bis vor 2 Tagen, (einfach kompletter systemstop). Und jetzt lese ich das hier.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich musste leider wieder zu meinem 2.4.20-xfs-r3 zurückkehren, da es gewisse Meldungen gab, die von Corruption-Problemen mit XFS berichteten und ich das Risiko eines eventuellen Datenverlustes nicht eingehen möchte.

 

Huch, das muss wohl an mir vorbeigegangen sein. Naja ich hatte ehh vor XFS früher oder später wieder los zu werden, zu viele Probleme.

Ronny

----------

## moe

Hmm bei mir kommt der 2.6.0-test1 und der 2.6.0-test1-mm2 nicht mit meinen Raids klar. Startet ganz normal erkennt den IDE-Controller, startet das Raid. aber bricht dann mit Kernel Panic ab, da es md0 angeblich nicht gibt..

Raid ist fest im Kernel nei´kompiliert..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Aldo

Bei mir friert das System mit Kernel 2.6.0-test1 nach einer willkürlichen Zeitspanne einfach ein.

Keine Fehlermeldung etc., bleibt einfach hängen und nur noch Hard-Reset hilft.

Bis jetzt noch nicht rausgefunden woran's liegt.

----------

## bernd

 *Sandlord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Bildsschirmausgaben beschränken sich nun auf das wesentliche und ein simples "make" führt automatisch alle Schritte bis auf ein "make install" durch.  Ein "make dep" ist überhaupt nicht mehr nötig.
> 
> 

 

Da habe ich doch gleich mal eine Frage   :Smile:  . Ich habe den 2.6 noch nicht ausprobiert werde es aber bald machen. Reicht wirklich ein simples make ?? Muss man nicht noch make modules und make modules_install ausführen?? Erstellt make dann auch das fertige bzImage (make bzImage) ??

Vielen Danke!!

Gruss,

Bernd

----------

## Aldo

 *bernd wrote:*   

> Reicht wirklich ein simples make ?? Muss man nicht noch make modules und make modules_install ausführen?? Erstellt make dann auch das fertige bzImage (make bzImage) ??

 

Ein simples 'make' reicht. Das beinhaltet dann 'make bzImage, make modules und make modules_install'

Das bzImage musste ich allerdings noch händisch nach /boot kopieren.

make dep ist übrigens nicht mehr nötig.

Aldo

----------

## kriz

wie laeuft das mit dem link 'modules.autoload' ab beim 2.6er?

und vorallem: beejay, wie hast du den treiber von opensource.creative uebersetzt?

denn auf alsa hab ich erhlich gesagt keine lust :\

----------

## Niko_K

 *Sandlord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nein, ich meinte das der NTFS treiber komplett neu geschrieben worden ist (rewrite) und nun sehr viel sauberer implementiert ist als der in der 2.4er reihe. Der Write support ist bisher noch nicht angefangen worden:
> 
> http://linux-ntfs.sourceforge.net/status.html#ntfsdriver
> ...

 

So war das also gemeint, ...

Sry,

Niko

P.S: Lade gerade den 2.6-test2 herunter   :Cool: 

----------

## kasara

Also ich hab auch grade versucht den 2.6.0-test1-mm2 ans Laufen zu bekommen, und obwohl ich mir ziemlich sicher bin  :Wink:  EXT3 in den Kernel kompiliert zu haben, bekomm ich beim Starten ne Kernel Panic die besagt, dass er auf die Rootpartition(EXT3) nicht zugreifen kann *seufz*

In der grub.conf hab ich zum Starten die Zeilen fuer den alten Kernel einfach kopiert und angepasst, sollte doch eigentlich klappen oder?

Das sah bis dahin verdammt gut aus  :Smile: 

----------

## xces

@kasara: guck mal hier...

----------

## ZX-81

Nachdem ich http://www.kniggit.net/wwol26.html gelesen habe, musste ich den 2.6.0-test1 gleich auf meinem Notebook (Acer Travelmate alpha-550) ausprobieren. Damit konnte ich das erstemal den ACPI-Daemon erfolgreich starten  :Very Happy:  (war mir mit keinem 2.4 Kernel gelungen).

Auch ansonsten habe ich bisher sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem 2.6er gemacht. Naja, irgendwas hat beim Laden der PCMCIA Module für meine WLAN-Karte (orinoco) nicht geklappt, deshalb hab ich die in den Kernel kompiliert. 

Mit der Option PREEMPT fühlt sich das System viel "agiler" an, kein Hängen oder Ruckeln des Mauszeigers bei "heavy load".

Ich hab den 2.6er jetzt zu meinem Standardkernel gemacht  :Cool:  , aus meiner Suse-Vergangenheit   :Embarassed:  bin ich ja beta gewöhnt  :Laughing: , und wenn er wirklich mal abschmieren sollte, wird er schon nicht gleich das ganze System mit ins Grab reissen.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Kleiner Wehrmutstropfen: Ein liebgewonnener Freund aus alten Tagen läuft nicht mehr (xosview).

Gruss,

ZX

----------

## beejay

 *kriz wrote:*   

> wie laeuft das mit dem link 'modules.autoload' ab beim 2.6er?
> 
> und vorallem: beejay, wie hast du den treiber von opensource.creative uebersetzt?
> 
> denn auf alsa hab ich erhlich gesagt keine lust :\

 

Nunja, Creative steht nicht mehr hinter dem Treiber, aber ich weiss trotzdem, was Du meinst  :Wink: 

```
emerge emu10k1
```

das hat hier gereicht -- ohne umsetzen auf ~x86 oder ähnliche Sperenzien  :Smile: 

Edit:

Natürlich sollte OSS (das mittlerweile als "depreceated" ausgezeichnet ist) im Kernel aktiviert sein - am Besten als Modul.

----------

## kasara

So hab nun auch den 2.6er laufen und bin begeistert ACPI funktioniert endlich ohne 100% CPU-Last und das Booten geht ziemlich rasant, deutlich schneller als mit dem 2.4.20er wuerd ich sagen.

Werd mich heute oder morgen mal um den Feinschliff kuemmern  :Smile: , sprich Soundkarte(wird erkannt, aber ich hab bisher ALSA nich benutzt daher werd ich mich da erstma bissel reinlesen muessen) und Grafikkarte(NVIDIA, keine Zeit mehr gehabt gestern)

----------

## Aldo

Hab den 2.6.0-test2 nun auch laufen, allerdings habe ich noch ein Problem, für meine ATI Rage 128-Graka den aty128fb-Framebuffer einzubinden.

Also das Logo hab ich schonmal, aber ich bekomme die Auflösung nicht hin.

In der grub.conf der Parameder 

```
video=aty128fb:1024x768-16@76
```

 nutzt nix, schaltet immer auf 640x480.

Ich weiß aber auch nicht mehr weiter...

----------

## bvetter

hi

hab mir vor einigen tagen auch mal 2.6.0-test2 installiert

funzt soweit auch ganz gut, nur wenn gentoo gestartet ist und X geladen hat kann ich auf der konsole nix mehr lesen. bevor der auf X wechselt ist alles gut lesbar. hab derzeit noch den nv-treiber von X drin und den nvidia framebuffer kernel treiber. weil ich auf grund eines in kürze bevorstehenden wechsels auf eine ati-karte mich nicht mit dem nvidia treiber rum schlagen wollte  :Smile: 

----------

## kriz

ich weiss ja ned was du mit deinem Makefile angestellt hast  :Wink: 

aber hier ergibt 'emerge emu10k1'

```

root@bastille kriz # emerge emu10k1

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-sound/emu10k1-0.20a-r5 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) emu10k1-v0.20a.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking emu10k1-v0.20a.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/emu10k1-0.20a-r5/work

>>> Source unpacked.

make -Cscripts

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/emu10k1-0.20a-r5/work/emu10k1-v0.20a/scripts'

gcc -I/usr/src/linux/include get_version.c -o get_version

make -f /var/tmp/portage/emu10k1-0.20a-r5/work/emu10k1-v0.20a/scripts/Makefile.get_options -C /usr/src/linux get_version_target

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.0-test2'

Makefile:272: arch/x86/Makefile: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** No rule to make target `arch/x86/Makefile'.  Stop.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.0-test2'

make[1]: *** [get_options] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/emu10k1-0.20a-r5/work/emu10k1-v0.20a/scripts'

make: *** [opts] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-sound/emu10k1-0.20a-r5 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 30, Exitcode 2

!!! make failed

```

 :Question: 

mfg

----------

## magir

Ich habe gestern 2.6-test2 noch aufgezogen. Und überraschung: vieles geht nicht. Keine Sound auf meinem Gericom Supersonic 1000M, Die Netzwerk PCMCIA karte wird nicht erkannt, obwohl ich den gleichen Treiber wir im 2.4 eingestellt habe. Das sind schon zwei wichtige Dinge.

Wenn ich die beiden Sachen noch hinkriege, dann ist es mein neuer Kernel.

----------

## tux-fan

Hab vorhin 2.6.0-test2 installiert. Ging auf Anhieb alles recht gut, bis auf Ethernet. Nach 10 Minuten war das aber auch gefixed. Es war einfach nur der Link "/etc/modules.autoload" auf "/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6" umzubiegen.

Kurzum, bin im Moment ganz zufrieden mit dem neuen Kernel.

----------

## nFORCEr

Hab auch den 2.6.0-test2 bei mir drauf und bin eigentlich soweit ganz glücklich damit..

Der nVidia-Treiber geht zwar noch nicht wirklich, aber da hab ich mich auch noch nicht gespielt damit... Komme auch vorerst mit dem nv aus  :Wink: 

Ach ja... DMA hab ich noch nicht hinbekommen, das stört mich ein bisschen...

Aber wird bestimmt alles noch  :Smile: 

----------

## ZX-81

Habe jetzt schon auf drei Systemen den 2.6er Kernel zum laufen gebracht. Bei einem hatte ich auch ein Problem mit DMA. Das lag aber daran, daß ich aus Versehen den IDE-Chipsatztreiber als Modul konfiguriert hatte  :Rolling Eyes:  (Der Punkt im xconfig ist da ein bischen blöd, M war besser). Nach Laden des Moduls hats dann auch da mit DMA geklappert.  :Smile: 

Auf meinem Server verklemmt sich mit 2.6 aber leider der NFS-Server. --> 2.4.21  :Sad: 

----------

## stream

ich versuche gerade auch den 2.6.0-test2 zum laufen zu bringen

habe aber jetzt ein problem bei emerge nvidia-glx

```
nv.c: In function `nv_kern_read_agpinfo':

nv.c:1963: structure has no member named `name'

make: *** [nv.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4363-r2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 106, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

weis jemand vielleicht woran das liegt?

----------

## Sandlord

 *stream wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *snip*
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Der sagt doch klar und deutlich, daß er NVIDIA-kernel nicht kompilieren kann. und nicht NVIDIA-glx !

Den Nvidia-kernel Treiber musst du patchen, siehe weiter oben.

Gruß,

Sandlord

----------

## daemonb

im portage gibt es aber schon eine neue version, die keine probs mit dem neuen kernel hat...

1.0.4496

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel

hat ohne probs geklappt.

Achja habe da ein problem: 

Hatte beim 2.4er kernel folgende zeile in der grub.conf:

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/md1 video=vesa:1024x768@100,mtrr vga=0x317

Wenn ich diese nun benutze, bleibt der Blidschirm schwarz.

So funzt es, aber ohne Framebuffer:

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/md1

Framebuffer ist aktiviert. Aber nur VESA, da er ja das Problem mit dem Riva hat, dass man von X nicht in die konsole kommt.

Sind die parameter beim 2.6er anders???

Bis denne

DaemonB

----------

## firefly

hmm bei mir funtz es so :

 kernel /boot/2.6.0-test2-mm4 root=/dev/hda7 vga=0x317 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr ...

wie es scheint kommt der 2.6er kernel mit der angabe der bildwiderholfrequenz net klar oder die hat sich geändert

----------

## daemonb

neee keine chance immernoch schwarz lol

----------

## frbie

Hallo,

nach dem ich beim test5 glx emerges und aktiviert habe kann ich meinen Rechner nicht mehr sauber herunterfahren. Der rechner beendet den x-server nicht richtig und bleibt hängen. Auf dem Bildschirm sind verwirrende Streifen zu sehen und nichts bewegt sich.

Ohne glx läuft alles normal. Ich habe dann aber eben kein OpenGL   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ebenfalls seit glx läuft meine Maus zu schnell. Auch ein xset m 0 0 bringt nicht viel.

Hat jemand einen Tip?

----------

## frbie

Hallo,

ich muss mich leider korrigieren. Das Einfrieren passiert auch ohne glx bzw. Open-GL.

Ich kann das System überhaupt nicht sauber herunterfahren.

----------

